# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Cezera  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Cezera
sama stosowałam, nie polecam po leku tym czułam się senna i miałam dość częste i intensywne  bóle głowy ...

----------


## Gosia

Niestety jesteśmy narażeni na skutki uboczne tego leku:
 Często: suchość w jamie ustnej,  bóle głowy , zmęczenie, senność, ospałość. Niezbyt często: wyczerpanie, ból brzucha. Bardzo rzadko: zwiększenie masy ciała, nieprawidłowe wyniki testów czynności wątroby, kołatanie serca, zaburzenia widzenia, duszność, nudności, reakcje nadwrażliwość, swędzenie, wysypka, obrzęk, zaczerwienienie oraz świąd skóry.   Występowanie po zastosowaniu leku takich działań niepożądanych jak np. senność, ospałość, zmęczenie i wyczerpanie może stwarzać niebezpieczeństwo związane z prowadzeniem pojazdów oraz obsługą maszyn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój Ojciec bierze tan lek już dłuższy czas ale jak po miesiącu chciał go odstawić to było jeszcze gorzej, czy Cezera uzależnia?

----------

